# Attached/Un-attached Kitchen



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if thats what it takes, and you can do it =


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I see a lot of outdoor cooking areas around here. But at the homes of the more affluent in the town.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We've built home for people from India with what they call a fry kitchen which is little more than a big closet with s second stove and lots of venting. 
And the not so fancy houses, they put a stove in the garage.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

there are times during the summer i wish i had put an outlet on the deck so i could do a little cooking out there.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have an outdoor outlet by my serving station, I use it for southern fried
chicken in the deep fryer and stuff I make in the crock pot. It comes in handy.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I wired a home in Care Free and it had a complete kitchen outside with the indoor kitchen inside.
Used the same circuits. They purchased 2 of everything, and had cabinets installed outside.
They cooked outside frequently. They also did not like certain smells in their home from cooking.
I once installed a small gas range outside my home for baking in the summer. Never could get the wife to use it. One of the reasons she is my ex.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

In Sicily everyone has an outdoor kitchen..It’s so hot during the day 100* + but, at night the temps drop into the 70’s. They do all the cooking and eating outside too.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nealtw said:


> We've built home for people from India with what they call a fry kitchen which is little more than a big closet with s second stove and lots of venting.
> And the not so fancy houses, they put a stove in the garage.


Seems the guy I knew from India was not the only one. But not allowing men to enter is a tradition. He told me he did not even know how to make a cup of coffee.


Fix'n it said:


> there are times during the summer i wish i had put an outlet on the deck so i could do a little cooking out there.


Its a very good idea. However my gazebo is very hot as its metal with a black roof. But our front porch is cooler. I have been promising my wife for years to install a receptacle or two there. When we remodeled it would have been very easy. I have a block house. Having a full basement will help when I do install them. I want water there to.


Two Knots said:


> In Sicily everyone has an outdoor kitchen..It’s so hot during the day 100* + but, at night the temps drop into the 70’s. They do all the cooking and eating outside too.


European living looks to be not only good, but fun.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

India is a very patriarchal society—if men knew how to cook, women would have even less power than they do.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It is true women are subservient to men in India, the women do all the cooking and housework. the mans free time is spent enjoying leisure, woman don’t get to enjoy any leisure time.

India is a poor country, my son spent a few days in India two year ago on business.
He had a free day, so a taxi driver ( the cars are the size of small golf carts) picked him up at 9 in the morning, and took him all over the city to see all the tourist spots, and returned him to his hotel at 5 o clock…the fee for the entire day was 10.00…can you imagine!
That was the only time he had lunch ‘on the street’ …the men in India are the street cooks.

Also, he took my son to a lot of gift shops, so my son bought a lot of gifts, the driver did tell him that the shop owners give the taxi drivers a cut from the sales…he bought a lot of stuff because everything was so cheap. I think he said the most expensive thing was either
the curry or the tea, can’t remember…he bought silk scarves, jewelry and still the curry was the most expensive.


----------

